# Manchesters Abandoned Sites Research



## alm_138

Hi,

I am a student in Manchester trying to find out about how / if the recession has affected the amount of abandoned sites in the city. Was hoping to speak/email some explorers in Manchester about this and how urban exploration might have changed over the past few years because of the recession? Or just any other thoughts or ideas on the topic!

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## krela

You would be better off talking to the local councils, they will have all the information you need to know about abandoned/delayed building projects, empty shops etc. Explorers wont be able to help you much I doubt.


----------



## alm_138

I'm trying to look more at the different uses of abandoned places, rather than facts and figures about them. I was just wondering if anyone had noticed any changes in numbers of abandoned places, security around them, or more people getting involved? Any thoughts or opinions on that sort of thing would be a great help!


----------



## scribble

I don't think people will be very willing to discuss security and access on this site. It's one of the main rules and for good reasons. Are you looking to see if buildings are left longer because of lack of funding to develop them? You could try Local Plans etc. Just as a general observation, there seems to be more empty pubs. The property companies who bought them up seem to be struggling and many are closing as tenants can't afford the rents/tenancy agreements.


----------

